# Pleasanton, CA: Store? Gamers?



## Khorod (Jul 18, 2004)

I've never really looked at this forum before, so I apologize if my etiquette is off.

I'm home from school and starting to go crazy.  I don't even know where to find a game shop outisde Borders in the East Bay area.

Being a university student, I've never really needed to make a quest of finding gamers or shops...

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JDragon (Jul 19, 2004)

Khorod,

The main store out in that direction is in Livermore, Fantasy Books & Games.

They are right down town at the corner of 1st and North Livermore Ave.  The phone # is 925-449-5233.  They carry a good selection of RPG's, CCG's, Warhammer, Comics and other collectibles.  They do not have a gaming area in the store.

There is also a small store in Castro Valley, but I don't know the name or location, can't even say I have been inside, but have seen it driving by.  I belive they mainly do warhammer but I could be wrong.

Good luck and enjoy your summer.

Also,  if you look a few pages down in this forum you should find someone advertising for a game in San Ramon if you are looking to game as well as get some books.


----------



## Khorod (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey, thanks.


----------



## Drago (Jul 20, 2004)

To confirm JDragon the gaming store in CastroValley is the closest to you and is heavy into War Hammer, but don't dismiss it . Epic Worlds carries cards and plenty of D&D products and is more than willing to order books etc. for you.
In addition Epic Worlds has a few tables for gaming.

If you are willing to travel a bit End Game of Oakland is a GREAT place to game or get products of all sorts, it is the best! At the end of this month they are moving from Lake Shore drive to much larger digs in down town Oakland.( Lots more tables to game).

Sorry to say my group in CastroValley is full at the moment, but stay in touch you never know, plus there are plenty of gamers in this area.

TTFN
Dave/ Drago


----------

